# P220e2



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Put an E2 kit on my old German P220. I'm a huge fan of the E2 kits. Puts new life in an old horse!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow. Super nice. I want one


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

What exactly is the e2 kit?

What does it change or improve?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The E2 kit lets you convert a metal frame Sig(220,226,229,etc) to a one piece slip on grip similar to the 2022. They slim the grip down considerably, especially the trigger reach. The kit comes with a new hammer strut, mainspring, and spring housing as well as the grip itself. This is the grip that all new standard model Sigs come with now.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting... thnx for the info.


----------

